
Ask HN: Are there any REMOTE jobs for embedded software developers - fazkan
I am an embedded software developer. I have over two years of experience developing drivers for a Real Time OS. I like my field and was wondering if there are any remote jobs out there. I know this job involves some kind of hardware available and shipping&#x2F;moving hardware is a pain. But my question is, is there a scenario in which someone can work as a remote developer in this field or is it only possible for web&#x2F;mobile development. I know my knowledge is limited but would love to hear someones experience in this field.......<p>cheers,
======
cjbprime
There are many Linux kernel driver hackers who work remotely as contractors,
for example for [http://www.linaro.org/](http://www.linaro.org/).

~~~
fazkan
cool thanks for the reply man....

